# Got one!



## darrenwood (May 9, 2009)

Hi

I have been registered on the forum for about 2 weeks now and i have just got my 2002 225 and im in love with it (i havent felt like this about a car in ages! )

Been reading through some of the stuff on the forum and everyone seems nice and very helpful.

Here are a few pics

Cheers


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

darrenwood said:


> Been reading through some of the stuff on the forum and everyone seems nice and very helpful.
> 
> Cheers


yeah right!!!!! only joking :wink: welcome to the forum nice tidy looking car you have there got any modding plans?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome love the colour 8) Have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk you might want to join


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, nice car. love the colour. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Agree, that's a nice colour. Car looks in real good shape. Nice! 8)


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Good colour! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Nice looking whip...


----------

